

Gazel - A Redis-like data store for the browser, backed by IndexedDB - MatthewPhillips
http://gazeljs.org/

======
MatthewPhillips
I'm the author. This was meant to be hosted on a GitHub Page, but it is
several hours behind in page building, so I threw the site on a VPS. Beta
quality, but all tests pass.

